
A Guide to Stealing Any Movie You Want on the Web - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/01/a-guide-to-stealing-any-movie-you-want-on-the-web/69085/
======
byoung2
This is probably just arguing semantics, but downloading movies isn't really
stealing, because the original owner still has possession of the movie.
Downloading a movie without the owner's permission is copyright infringement.
Take the example of one student opening another student's backpack and
physically taking a lab notebook versus secretly photocopying it and returning
it. I'll leave the judgement of which is more wrong to you, but there is a
distinct difference.

